# Glucosamine msm, Question.



## callinfowl (Aug 15, 2005)

My Vet recomended that we put our 16month old 65lb male lab on
500mg of Glucosamine with 500mg of MSM.
This seems like twice the amount of MSM that I have seen in some publications. 

My question is aimmed at those of you who are in the Vet. Med field.
Does this sound like a safe amount of MSM 500mg's ?
Is this something I should be worried about ? 
The last thing I would ever want to do is give my dog something that 
is likely to harm them.

Is 500mg's of MSM going to help or harm my boy ?

What does this supplement do for dog's ?

do you recomend this supplement or not ?

Thank you very much for takeing the time to anwser these questions for me. Dan King


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 28, 2004)

First of all, I'm not a vet or an expert. Glucosamine is used as a supplement for joints. MSM helps the body absorb the Glucosamine. I feed a large breed food that contains glucosamine and I also add 500mg/day. You can do a search on "glucosamine" and find a great deal of information on the subject. Hope this helps.

Melissa


----------



## callinfowl (Aug 15, 2005)

Thank you Malissa.
I have done a little research on this subject . The 500mg of Glucosamine
sounds like the perscribed amount.
It's the 500mg's of MSM that sounds a little much to me. 
Most of the sites that I searched only had 200mg-300mg.of MSM
in there product.

I can't seem to find anything on max dose of MSM recomended.
The product I am using it in pill form,not capsule form. So I would think that it would not absorb as well as the capsules do.
That is the only reasson I can come up with as to why such a large dose
of the MSM. 

Thank you Malissa, it was very nice of you to get back to me.

Thanks. Dan King


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 28, 2004)

I buy capsules that are 250mg each and give 2/day. I get them at the drugstore, human pills are usually much less expensive than buying them from your vet and it's the same thing. Tablets won't absorb as well (from what I've read), but they'll still work. The body will pass whatever it can't use, so don't worry about the 500mg MSM being too much. There are several vets that post here on RTF - you might post your orginial question on the main board to get more response. 

Melissa


----------



## callinfowl (Aug 15, 2005)

*Malissa,*

I think the pills I give my dog are from costco , and yes they are much cheeper then the pills that the Vet. offered us,less then half of the cost.

Someone on another forum said it would be a good idea to break then in half, and give half in the morning and half in the evening.
Thanks a lot Malissa. 

Dan King


----------



## 4 Labs (Apr 17, 2005)

I have been thinking of putting my dogs on glucosamine w/msm do you guys have the manufacturer that makes the pill's..The ones I have found are 1,200mg and i am looking for 500mg with 250msm.

Thanks


----------



## callinfowl (Aug 15, 2005)

*I buy this at Costco.*

But i'm sure that any discount drug store has there own brand.
The one i'm useing is made by Schiff. I'm takeing it as well as my dog.
I called my Vet. today and she explained what I had thought. 
The reason she gave me the higher dose of MSM is that it is in pill form
and does not absorb as well as capsules or the liquid product.
She assured me that this pill is totaly safe for dog's .
It is 500 mg of Glucosa. And 500mg of MSM. I think I payed around $30 for 250 coated tablets. Good luck. Dan King


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: I buy this at Costco.*



callinfowl said:


> I think I payed around $30 for 250 coated tablets.


 :shock: I pay around $5 for 120 capsules at wal-mart.


----------



## 4 Labs (Apr 17, 2005)

Melissa M what amount of MSM is in the product you use?


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 28, 2004)

4 Labs said:


> Melissa M what amount of MSM is in the product you use?


250mg each glucosamine & MSM per caplet. I give 2 caplets per day in the food. The food also has glucosamine in it. My doctor told me to start taking glucosamine a few years ago and recommended that I start out at a high dose, then work down to a maintenance dosage. So I did the same thing with the dogs. I started with 1250mg/day and am down to 500mg/day. I use it as a preventative - my oldest dog is 1.5 years old. Older dogs might require a larger dose for maximum benefit. 

Melissa


----------



## callinfowl (Aug 15, 2005)

*Malissa,*

$5.00 For 120 capsules. Man thats a great price.
Out here in sunny CA you can't even get a cheese burger for that price. :lol: 

I don't know why we live out here. A little 56 year old house less then 900
square feet 1 bath with two bedrooms and all of the old fixtures just sold down the street from us for 1/2 a mil. It's crazy, the prices of homes have tripled in the last two years. I think there is a move in our near future.

Malissa do you feel any better after starting yourself on the Glucsamine ?
and have you noticed any improvements with your dog ?
I just started to take it this week. I hope it helps with some of my sore joints. I had a spinal fusion last March,and I mean to teel you I am always very sore.I am a 40 year old guy with a sixty year olds body.
I guess all of those years of doing crazy things just cought up to me a little sooner then I thought it would. :roll: But it's kind of nice to be retired
at such a early age. More time for trainning and hunting.  
Thank you so much for all of your insite on the Glucosamine and MSM.

Have a great rest of the week. Dan King


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Malissa,*



callinfowl said:


> I don't know why we live out here. A little 56 year old house less then 900
> square feet 1 bath with two bedrooms and all of the old fixtures just sold down the street from us for 1/2 a mil.
> 
> Malissa do you feel any better after starting yourself on the Glucsamine ?
> and have you noticed any improvements with your dog ?


I don't know why you live there either! :shock: That's insane! 

I'm not a very good patient and only took it for a few months. I think it did help some, but I was also seeing a chiropractor and I believe that helped also. 

My dog is only 1.5 years old and healthy. I wasn't expecting to see any improvements, but hope that it will be beneficial to her in the long run. I've read that dogs who are started on glucosamine early tend to have less joint problems later in life. I want to do all I can to keep her healthy and active for a long time! 

Melissa


----------



## callinfowl (Aug 15, 2005)

*Good mornig Malissa*

Born and raised in northern Ca,We just don't know anything diferent.
Our wages are pretty good out this way. 
I'll tell you what there not good enough to be able to afford a $700.000 - $900,00 home. It's getting to the point that the blue collar class of CA workers are becomeing extinct.
We are being pushed out of the state and citys that we were born and raised in. When I was a kid my father worked very hard .
( like most fathers and mothers do.)
But back then, that was enough income to provide for the entire family.
These days if both parents don't have high paying Jobs you can't afford to live in a decent area. People are leaving this state at a alarming rate.
Just to find a place to bring up there famiy in the same class of liveing that they were brought up in. It is not getting out of hand.
It is already way out of hand. I have some of my very close friends that are being forced to move out of this state,so they can afford to bring up there yougon's in the same fashion they were brought up. (middle class) haha, there is no such thing anymore out this was.
It's now all about working over time just to make ends meet,if your lucky.
If all of our family didn't live here we would have no problem leaving this over priced stuck up area of Ca that we live in.we don't even live in the high priced area of CA. :roll: It's almost time to pack up the truck and head for greener pastures.

Oh well enough of my bit<hing .
It's no ones fault but ours, that we choose to live in the land of fruit's and nut's. :lol: 
We do live in a wonderful area and the hunting and fishing is awesome.
And the scenery is pretty incredible out here. :wink: 
Is your pup a male or female ? What ever sex it's a great looking dog.
What's it's name ?
I have a 1 1/2 year old male, his name is Jake, he's the best one I've had up to this time. I think this guy is going places. I've included a resent picture of my boy, Jake at one of his favorite places to train.








Man he's a ugly dog. :wink: :lol: 
Malssia, Have a great weekend. Dan


----------



## MelissaM (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm here in rural Louisiana - where people can still afford to live and play and not have to work over a 40 hour week to do so. I've moved out of the state and couldn't wait to get back home!

My dog is female, named Dixie. She's young, but is turning out to be a wonderful dog. She's doing great in her training (I'm training her) and we're running our first hunt test of the season in a couple of weeks. It's been too hot to train much this summer, but she needed time to mature anyway. Now we'll test and hunt all winter and then train and test in the spring. I love the dogs and their games!

Have a great weekend!
Melissa


----------



## birdy1646 (Aug 24, 2005)

Three herniated discs and 2 knee surgeries...

I take glucosomine / chondroitin and the MSM and I can actually bend my knees now. :lol: 

Used to be if I was in Walmart and had to get something off a bottom shelf, I had to ask another customer in the aisle to help me get back up.

As for home prices, that's why I'm building my own cabin, board by board.

I meet lots of homesteaders who "build by the paycheck"...you can always find custom made windows that somebody ordered and decided not to use (rich folks), and go to auctions where somebody passed before they got to use the lumber they bought to build their outbuidings. I helped knock down 2 old sheds in exchange for the beautiful old "barn wood" (oak). I'll use it to panel my bathroom eventually.  

There's nothing like sitting on a picnic table that you built yourself! I never had that wonderful feeling when I bought my other house and had to pay the bank every month. This is much harder, but much more rewarding. 

It's a long road.....I'm learning patience.


----------



## callinfowl (Aug 15, 2005)

*Ok Laura.*

Now your really starting to make me wonder why we live in this state.
It sounds like the Glucosamine really helps you.
I hope that it kicks in for me. Some days I can't even stoop down to the ground to pick up the bumper that my not yet FF dog drops. :roll: 
Hell and I'm only 40, and I feel like a old guy.
You mentioned home steading :lol: there ain't no such thing out this way
in CA. But there are lot's of homeless,  
Thank god We ain't one of them yet. :wink: 
Hope you have a great weekend.
My hunting partners just pulled up ,so I have to run out to the river to work on the duck hole. Take care ,Danny.


----------



## 4 Labs (Apr 17, 2005)

Ok The Glucosamine came today. I know you are supposed to stack it at the begining. Does anyone know how much and how soon to drop down to the proper dosage. I have the 500/500msm tablets...2 a day for a week or so?


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Check out my Dog Joint Supplements at www.DocsDogNutriceuticals.iwarp.com




.


----------

